# Modify your occ coils! for the better :)



## JW Flynn (30/6/15)

ok, figured i'd give it a go as I would not be able to Handel the crappy ass ni 200 nickel coils that I just procured... the wicking of the coil is just not enough!!! so I took a new one, and figured, strip it, modify and test... well it works and it works bloody well!!!

Some pictures below of my modification...
First, remove the top section of the coil, done by gripping the top section with pliers and the bottom section then slowly turn and pull.... as you can see it is simply press fitted in place you will end up with the picture below


Then simply remove the pin at the bottom contact point to expose the coil wires and then use your needle nose pliers to simply pull the coil up towards the twisted off top cap...
you will end up with something like this..... the whole setup stripped apart. 


Now you simply take your drill and drill out the holes to the desired size. I drilled mine out to 4mm perfect for thicker juice... works like a charm. If you are planning on using thinner juice than let's say a 80/20 mix, then perhaps only go as far as a 3.5mm hole. (the original size is 3mm) You do not need to re wick the coil the amount they have on there is sufficient to simply place it back after your hole re-size. (be sure to clean out all the metal bits from your drilling, you don't want to inhale that crap!!! 

After that simply use your needle nose pliers to place the coil back in it's place, pack the pin and the rubber seal back in the bottom section as you found them originally. press fit the to section back again and you are all set...
Here is my finished product, compared to an original ni200 occ coil. as you can see, a clear difference in the hole size.


I have 80/20 vg/pg juice in my setup and works 100% no leaking or gargling, works like a charm!
I did test this with a 50/50 mix I still had and it does tend to gargle a bit with the thinner juice, hence my recommendation if you are going to do this mod, simply do a 3.5mm hole instead of the 4mm and you should be fine...

The coils are now working perfect... absolute turnaround in coil performance, No dry hits (well it's Nickel coils on temp sensing, so not really dry hit but you can feel the shortcoming) with the 4mm hole and the 80/20 juice I have a perfect vape every time... and you can chain vape it to test, I did, no issues at all.. pure bliss 

If this guide is to much of an overview I can probably try and do a video of the mod at some stage.. but damn, it's so easy, hehe 

Just be sure to grip the coil as I tried to illustrate in the picture below.. slightly turn it left and right while pulling the top section out and you should be sorted.. re inserting works basically the same 


Hope that helps guys, enjoy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lim (1/7/15)

That looks great stuff. I was also looking at the OCC coils the other day, it seems the new version of the coils are bigger holed and vertical coils too. At least my new ver. Sub mini is like that... but they try to reduce the hole size for the 1.2 ohm and it become shit to vape, even worse than the old 1.2 ohm

Will post pic up later when I get home.


----------



## huffnpuff (1/7/15)

I drill all 4 sides, and use a big vertical 26 gauge ni200 coil, 5-8 turns on an m4 bolt. Perfect for my SX.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn (1/7/15)

That can work as well... But to be honest, the 2 holes simply drilled out bigger with the original coils work pretty damn good... Good flavor of it and some decent clouds as well.. best I have experienced on nickel thus far(in a tank)

Sure, I would consider redoing the coils when they have been used over to verticals, but these are brand new coils that I modified as in my opinion they are to tight and cannot wick as needed, especially with the thicker juices... 

also, with the modified hole, still no gargling with my 80/20 juice, I'm as happy as a camper with the new modified coils... before the modification I was ready to rage at these coils!! LOL

Think i'll try one of the vertical ones when these coils are eventually worked out....(dripping on mechs most of the time, hehe) but I'll stick to 2 holes, clearly the wicking on this is perfect...


----------



## huffnpuff (1/7/15)

Just hang on to your old heads because it looks like the new ones can't be disassembled


----------



## JW Flynn (1/7/15)

yeah, I saw something like that in one of the videos... will definitely  been re coiling them for my wife for a while now... only problem is that these rubbers will start working out eventually, they are not made to be re-coiled continuously... and it's a pity, as the airflow on the subtank mini with the actual coils is better than it is with the RBA base... with the RBA base you can clearly feel a tighter draw...


----------



## Riddle (1/7/15)

Another trick that a friend taught me that seems to help a little is to take a thick needle and push it through the centre of the cotton in the coil. This seems to aid in the wicking of the juice as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

